# How to remove V-Safe 100



## drharriott (Jan 20, 2011)

I bought a Verbatim Store-N-Go thumbdrive. I put it on my keychain with the intention of storing an "if Found, Please Readme.txt" message along with school assignments. When I plugged it in the first time, I saw this security feature. The feature had the option of creating a Private Zone of whatever size I chose. So I created it at only about 1 Gb so I would have some significant unsecured space also. Well, turns out, I just basically eliminated almost have of the drive capacity since I can now ONLY access the private zone with my password. 

Question: How can I reset this to eliminate the private zone. I am OK with it being non-protected if that is necessary. But, even with my password, I can't figure out how to reset it.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

When you create a protected space on a thumb drive, _only the non-protected capacity will be shown in Windows Explorer_ -- this has fooled many people into thinking that something is wrong when in fact it's normal, it's also why many people don't like the way it works. They would rather be able to see the "true" capacity so consequently they don't set a protected zone.

If you want to set the protected zone to zero, just use the same utility that was supplied on the thumb drive. Some thumb drive utilities, however, won't let you set the unprotected space to absolute zero but you should be able to put it back where it was originally.


----------

